# LR plugin for Google +?



## rafikiphoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Is there a plugin to send photos to Google +?


----------



## jrsforums (Feb 18, 2012)

rafikiphoto said:


> Is there a plugin to send photos to Google +?



Google+ "your albums" is the same as PicasaWeb

http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/picasaweb


----------



## rafikiphoto (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

